# Show Off Your Fortana Red CC!



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi CC owners! I currently own a 2008 Passat VR6 but peering into the future lands me in a 2013+ CC, and I still have yet to see a Fortana Red CC in the flesh or posted. If you own one, post pictures of it here!

EDIT
Finally showing up on cars.com, and this one looks pretty good (less maroon); would have to see it in person.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

I came in here hoping you posted pics of yours. Disappointed. 

I don't think there are many CCs out there in that color. Are you in the US?


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

does anyone have a Fortana Red CC?


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

praneetloke said:


> I came in here hoping you posted pics of yours. Disappointed.
> 
> I don't think there are many CCs out there in that color. Are you in the US?


Sorry to disappoint. I even searched cars.com for all new 2013 CCs in "red" and only three came up, one of them white (ha) and the other two with "stock photos". Definitely rare!

Yes, I am in U.S.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

I was just being humorous. But anyway yeah I am not surprised there aren't any, if not many, CCs in that color.


----------



## Grajjie (Sep 30, 2012)

I honestly never saw a red CC before. But I can never look at them the same after watching this video

:screwy::what::facepalm:



 :screwy::what::facepalm:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Grajjie said:


> I honestly never saw a red CC before. But I can never look at them the same after watching this video
> 
> :screwy::what::facepalm:
> 
> ...


Clean


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## soon2bsleeved (May 27, 2012)

*Fortana Red*

I had originally ordered my 13 sport back in May in Fortana Red and was told to expect delivery in July, I was then told that VW had issues with the paint color and that it might not be available until December but there was a chance that the color may not even produced.

So, I got a Black sport + for my troubles for the same price.. Happy with black but that Red is nice.. kinda like the Cadillac Red I think..

JC


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

How about a legit pic lol


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

There was this from a long time ago 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5541697-CC-in-Tornado-Red&p=75256792


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## CC2.0Sport (Sep 16, 2012)

^^^^I'm sorry but the CC looks hideous in red, maybe a dark red but not that bright red..


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

bigmikeo said:


> There was this from a long time ago
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5541697-CC-in-Tornado-Red&p=75256792


I started this thread in hopes of finding the 2013+ CC in Fortana Red; these are what I believe is Tornado Red, which the U.S. Market doesn't get for the CC.

As awful as the CC is in the video above, I think that actually is Fortana Red, which makes it closer to the red of red wine or something, or maybe the red that the Buick Regal GS is offered in:


----------



## Grajjie (Sep 30, 2012)

I think red on the CC would be a lot better if all the chrome on the car is blacked out, black mirrors, blacked out grill, and a black roof.


----------



## BluesKruse (Dec 26, 2012)

Grajjie said:


> I honestly never saw a red CC before. But I can never look at them the same after watching this video
> 
> :screwy::what::facepalm:
> 
> ...


I can see a transmission rebuild in his future!


----------



## BluesKruse (Dec 26, 2012)

How's this guys?


----------



## Matt.B (May 22, 2012)

The CC gallery on VW.com has a picture of the car in Fortana Red. It was a late introduction color so there are not going to be many out there yet.


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)

That red cc was the owner of lewisville VW in Texas. He had it amongst several of his other vehicles resprayed that custom red color. Unfortunately it wasn't a mass produced color. It looked clean the many times I saw it in person. (Dad worked for him for 10 years)


----------



## under-pressure (Sep 22, 2009)

I was curious about these as well when I got my CC last November. My dealer said none had actually landed yet and I liked the Island Grey plenty well enough to pull the trigger on that. 

Anyway, was still curious so I've been trying to find images of actual dealer stock on these and they are finally "out there": 

http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...paId=495693324&tracktype=newcc&aff=national#0 

Anyone with a photobucket acct, please feel free to re-post with embedded images.... 

Have to say, if they had these at the time, I probably would have given it a shot- though I bet this color will be pretty rare on the 4Motion, and most will likely be customer ordered for the top trim line.


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

Darn; I don't really like it. Too dark; too burgundy. Was hoping it would be 'sportier' looking, but oh well. 

I think right now the only two colors I like that the '13 CC is offered with is white and black.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah. Meh.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Rline will probably look good. I think the lighting makes it look bright. I imagine it would be a bit darker.


----------



## mdvguest (Jan 20, 2013)

*2013 VW CC VR6 Executive in Fortana Red*

Great news for all you out there wanting to see actual pictures of a VW CC in the elusive Fortana Red. I just ordered one from the dealership in December. I will post them as soon as it gets delivered in September. That's right! The dealership said that Fotana Red was late availability; however I never expected it to take 9 months to be delivered. Hope it looks as good online as it does in person. I'll be posting pictures hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## doslinux (Sep 11, 2006)

Just saw this car in person..... looks liked they are starting to trickle in...

http://www.internationalvw.com/VehicleDetails/new-2013-Volkswagen-CC-Sport-Miami-FL/1905294033


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

Bump for OP edit. :thumbup:


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

Another one (from Flickr.com):









I'm really liking it in these shots. Red is hard to photograph and to really "tell" what color it is without seeing it in person; but this could be the color for me. I'd be between this, Night Blue & Candy White. Fortana Red with some bright silver wheels would looks pretty darn sweet.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

If that had of been an option here in the UK I think I would have picked it over the Oryx white that I went for.


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

Anyone? Now I'm curious haha


----------



## kleineGTI (Jan 24, 2001)

*I'll Post Pic*

I just ordered my 2013 CC in Fortana Red. As soon as I take delivery (2 weeks yet?) I will post pics. I have yet to see one myself so far...


----------



## paintbynumbers (May 14, 2004)

There are at least six listings for Fontana Red CC's on cars.com right now that I could find, just on the first page, and all of them are VR6 Executives. Looks like dealers are pimping out the elusive/exclusive red for the top trim cars.

It looks pretty darn nice on the CC...:thumbup:


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

paintbynumbers said:


> There are at least six listings for Fontana Red CC's on cars.com right now that I could find, just on the first page, and all of them are VR6 Executives. Looks like dealers are pimping out the elusive/exclusive red for the top trim cars.
> 
> It looks pretty darn nice on the CC...:thumbup:


there are a couple sport/sport pluses on local lots that have sat for awhile, surprisingly.


----------



## I_Sezno (Jan 30, 2013)

Garnet VW has a Fontana Red '13 sport DSG on their lot currently. I saw it when I was there last weekend. Didn't have my cell on me or I would have taken a picture. It's a sweet color!


----------



## kleineGTI (Jan 24, 2001)

*We Don't Need No Steenkin' Chrome*



Grajjie said:


> I think red on the CC would be a lot better if all the chrome on the car is blacked out, black mirrors, blacked out grill, and a black roof.


*Most* cars would look better if all the chrome were blacked out.


----------



## CC4U2NV (Apr 7, 2011)

Grajjie said:


> I honestly never saw a red CC before. But I can never look at them the same after watching this video
> 
> :screwy::what::facepalm:
> 
> ...


what a ******. i hate people that do **** like this. so damn ugly.


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

I actually saw a Fortana Red CC today. Unfortunately, by the time it registered how rare it was, it went around a corner and I was going a different way. Looked nice though.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Not mine- but a local dealer around me has these. It's a beautiful color.


----------



## Jezzerh (May 14, 2013)

I'm in the UK and haven't seen a red one yet. Even my black one took 3 months to ship, I bet red is a rarely ordered colour.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Jezzerh said:


> I'm in the UK and haven't seen a red one yet. Even my black one took 3 months to ship, I bet red is a rarely ordered colour.


It took 3 months to get a black CC

I got mine in 7 weeks and mine is Oryx white.


----------



## Jezzerh (May 14, 2013)

Well it would have been quicker but I was fussy and wanted truffle leather and wood trim instead of black/silver. Was worth the wait though!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

That red one above looks amazing!!!! :heart:


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

vdubjettaman said:


> Not mine- but a local dealer around me has these. It's a beautiful color.


I saw one at showroom where I bought my 2010 too nice color, I think better than the red on gti. more toned down red.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Jezzerh said:


> Well it would have been quicker but I was fussy and wanted truffle leather and wood trim instead of black/silver. Was worth the wait though!


I love the interior in your car.


----------



## Matt.B (May 22, 2012)

With a fresh coat of wax, the color really pops in the sunlight. I'm not normally a red car person, but this color is great on the CC.


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

^^Nice - and an executive version, too!


----------



## JSchneider (May 27, 2013)

I am normally a red car person, and I agree - a sunny day is a wonderful thing for this color.


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

Fantastic. Nice to see the CC in such a unique color in the seemingly endless sea of white/gray/black.


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

Bleser said:


> Fantastic. Nice to see the CC in such a unique color in the seemingly endless sea of white/gray/black/camo.


Ftfy :laugh:


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

@JSchnider, do you have interior photos? Looks like you must have the two-tone as it appears your headliner is black - which is even more rare.


----------



## VeeDubScott (Apr 13, 2006)

Bleser said:


> @JSchnider, do you have interior photos? Looks like you must have the two-tone as it appears your headliner is black - which is even more rare.


Fortana Red forces a black headliner as a technical / stylistic rule. I would like to see it too though.


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

VeeDubScott said:


> Fortana Red forces a black headliner as a technical / stylistic rule. I would like to see it too though.


Yep, I confirmed this a while back by browsing cars.com. I LOVE it.


----------



## VeeDubScott (Apr 13, 2006)

Bleser said:


> Yep, I confirmed this a while back by browsing cars.com. I LOVE it.


The black headliner really completes it IMO. It's a shame that the R-Line isn't compatible with this color for whatever reason. The German Konfigurator doesn't stop you from configuring it that way, but their brochure says it's not available.

Too bad, because it looks hot!










I'm picking up a Night Blue R-Line next week. Should be nice.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Love the fontana red!

@JSchneider 
Where in Midwest are you located? if near Chicago wanna trade wheels?


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

If you want a black interior roof why not just paint it. I did it before in one of my cars. I covered everything really well and sprayed it with the stuff that the guys doing ice builds use.


----------



## Matt.B (May 22, 2012)

VeeDubScott said:


> Fortana Red forces a black headliner as a technical / stylistic rule. I would like to see it too though.


Only with the two-tone interior. My car has a black interior and a St. Tropez (basically white) headliner, which IMO actually looks really good against the red and black.


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh mumma...

The red really does look the business. Only seen ONE in the UK so far, and that was an advert, not in real life!

Its a shame that the US spec cars suck so much. What are these awful big spoked wheels and the weird amber indicators?!

I think we had amber indicators in the mid 90's over here. So lame.

However, it does appear that you guys get the direct TMPS as standard though, hardly ANYone has that on the facelift CC over here.


----------



## JSchneider (May 27, 2013)

Bleser said:


> @JSchnider, do you have interior photos? Looks like you must have the two-tone as it appears your headliner is black - which is even more rare.


No interior photos yet, but it is Desert Beige/Black Leather.


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

VeeDubScott said:


> The black headliner really completes it IMO. It's a shame that the R-Line isn't compatible with this color for whatever reason. The German Konfigurator doesn't stop you from configuring it that way, but their brochure says it's not available.
> 
> Too bad, because it looks hot!
> 
> ...


Agreed; another oddity of the available configs. However, would be easy to add the R-Line kit to any model (really just side skirts and a new front bumper cover).


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

T16 said:


> Its a shame that the US spec cars suck so much. What are these awful big spoked wheels and the weird amber indicators?!
> 
> I think we had amber indicators in the mid 90's over here. So lame.


the trade off is we dont have to have amber rear signals like europe AFAIK.

id rather have ambers up front than out back, personally.


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

I saw one today! I followed it for about 20 minutes. It's a gorgeous color and made me want to trade mine in haha...Don't mind the super impromptu iPhone pics as I flew threw the light.


----------



## kleineGTI (Jan 24, 2001)

VeeDubScott said:


> Fortana Red forces a black headliner as a technical / stylistic rule. I would like to see it too though.





Matt B. said:


> Only with the two-tone interior. My car has a black interior and a St. Tropez (basically white) headliner, which IMO actually looks really good against the red and black.


My CC is Fortana Red, with two-tone seats, and it does not have a black headliner.

Here's a pic from a review showing two-tone seats without a black headliner:

http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/sedans/1204_2013_volkswagen_cc_sport_first_test/photo_05.html


----------



## DamianUK (Mar 19, 2014)

*Just ordered Fortana Red CC*

Hey,

Im new to the forum, so excuse me if this is the wrong thread to drop this into!

Having seen some of the Fortana Red CC's on here I altered my order from Black to Fortana Red today so have the following on order -

CC GT 2Ltr TDi Bluemotion 6 Speed Man, Fortana Red, Murano Red/Black two tone leather, Black headlining

So I guess im just after thoughts right now and to find out if a car with this combination exists, and if so, are there any pictures around?

Im kinda hoping its a rare combination and that it will stand out among all the black/white/grey cars on the roads in the UK!


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

I have one of the apparently rare Fortana Red CCs. I didn't know it was rare when I bought it. I didn't think it was the best color for the CC when I first saw it, but it has grown on me.


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

Forgot to mention, mine also has the two-tone desert beige/black interior with the black headliner.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

jbg7474 said:


> I have one of the apparently rare Fortana Red CCs. I didn't know it was rare when I bought it. I didn't think it was the best color for the CC when I first saw it, but it has grown on me.


I know some members may disagree with this opinion, but i think your CC would look really nice with chrome wheels. The chrome trim really stands out against the red color and i believe that the silver wheels do not mesh with the car overall look, however chrome wheels would have people doing a double take when they see your car. 

I do not mean 20 inch or large wheels, but 18 or 19 inchers:thumbup:


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

Carguy10 said:


> I know some members may disagree with this opinion, but i think your CC would look really nice with chrome wheels. The chrome trim really stands out against the red color and i believe that the silver wheels do not mesh with the car overall look, however chrome wheels would have people doing a double take when they see your car.
> 
> I do not mean 20 inch or large wheels, but 18 or 19 inchers:thumbup:


Hmm, I hadn't thought about that. I'll have to do some shopping around for something appropriate.


----------



## Keinamd (Jun 5, 2014)

*Owner of 2014 Fontana Red CC*

My husband surprised me for Mother's Day with a Fontana red CC Sport they said there are only 5 in the US! I love mine. It won't let me submit picture????


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

Keinamd said:


> My husband surprised me for Mother's Day with a Fontana red CC Sport they said there are only 5 in the US! I love mine. It won't let me submit picture????


Whoa, only 5 Fortana Sports? That's awesome!


----------



## Rowley1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Try this link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cR2YiHLU4As


----------



## pickle6037 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hello everyone first post here. I thought I'd share some pics of my fortana red. Wasn't sure before buying since I've never seen one in this color but now love it  pics are about 2mo old







[/URL]


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

pickle6037 said:


> Hello everyone first post here. I thought I'd share some pics of my fortana red. Wasn't sure before buying since I've never seen one in this color but now love it  pics are about 2mo old


Very nice, welcome to the club! Fortana Red definitely grows on you.


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*2014 CC 3.6 Executive in Fortana Red*

Since about 6 weeks ago my wife and I have been the very happy owners of a 2014 CC 3.6 Executive in Fortana Red, with black headliner and Desert/black two-tone seats. In our view it's a really good color combination, and the effect is heightened by the standard alloy 18" wheels, which are predominantly black. Sorry, no pictures yet, I'm out of town and will not be back for a while, but will post as soon as I can.


----------

